# Whats appropriate to wear to a graduation?



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

My brothers fience is graduating from ESU tomorrow and I hate dressing up, Now Im more than willing to wear nice jeans and maybe a blouse of some sort but I dont want to go all out. She thinks we all need to dress up in dresses and pantyhose. Id have to go buy something for all that, I dont even have a dress or skirt. I did dress up for my brothers but he is my brother and I hated every miniute of it. 

What would you do? just give in and dress all out or just dress nice?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I wouldn't show up at a grad wearing jeans. The dress code doesn't change depending on how "close" you are with the graduate. 

What did you wear to your brother's grad? Do you not still have those clothes? If you're really stuck and simply cannot afford to go all out on a dress, you can get a plain, serviceable skirt at most used clothing places (Value Village, Salvation Army, etc.) for a few dollars. They generally have a LOT of skirts available. Wear that with a plain blouse and you should be fine.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

At my dd's grad last Friday, I wore starched jeans, western shirt and hat, my usual attire. Many of the men there were dressed in the same manner. Ladies had simple dresses, jeans and tops, or dress pants and tops. I didn't see anyone dressed to the nines. Dress comfortably, with propriety and you should be fine.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

The main question in my mind is are you going to be included in any pictures. If so you should wear what everyone else is wearing. If not I'd wear nice jeans and a good collared shirt. After all you aren't graduating.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I think you should follow your own heart. I always wear a nice pantsuit. I'm comfy and yet not breaking any unspoken rules of dress.


----------



## melina (May 10, 2002)

I won't wear pantyhose for anyone! But I would find a nice pair of slacks or a loose skirt, pair it with a nice blouse and call it good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Daisy Dukes and a tube top, oh wait, that's what the graduates wear under their robes.

Seriously, dress pants and a nice blouse.


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

WIHH, well said (as usual  )


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Kimberly, 
A couple weeks ago I had the honor of being invited to the graduation ceremony for a friend's daughter from nursing school. 

I really, really dislike dressing up. I'm uncomfortable as anything when I do. But as WIHH said, I did it to show respect and love for this young lady and her family.

She worked so hard to get her degree and it was HER night, and her family's night. 

So, out of affection for your brother, and respect for his fiance and her accomplishment, I would gently ask you to consider doing your best for them. 

Stef


----------



## Kipper (Apr 10, 2009)

I would wear dress slacks and a nice blouse/top. You'll look nice but still be comfortable.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What about a long (calf to ankle length) pull on skirt, and a nice light short sleeved sweater and nicer slip on shoes?

That way you have a bit of dress-up, no pantyhose and legs are not exposed (if they are ghostly white). 

or one of those slip over your head dresses that are that long. What I call a People Pillowcase dress. 

If you do either, please make sure to wear a slip under at least the skirt part as it is rather startling if the light is behind you (a la' Diana Spenser's first photos after the engagement was announced).

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd go with khakis and a nice top. 
In my part of the world, though, people just don't dress up to such an extent... Not for a graduation, anyway. It tends to come across as pretentious. :shrug:

Shoot, "wedding attire" will see men in nice jeans and a button down shirt. (Unless he's the groom, then he'll wear a vest or something also. lol) 
Women will be in nice slack and a blouse.

So, I guess that's my suggestion-- go with what is socially appropriate.


----------



## SASSGlock2 (Dec 3, 2008)

I think graduations are really over-rated. Unless it is like a Harvard or Yale or other top notch school or something. I did not waste my time attending my HS graduation and am against graduation gifts - why reward something that is really mandated by society? I also did not attend my college graduation and won't attend my graduate school graduation. DW did not attend her college graduation either. If I go on to get a doctorate, I may go to that graduation, but I certainly wouldn't ask relatives or even sillier, relatives of friends to show up.

And yes, I do realize that I have a cynical and pessimistic view of such things, and that I am out of the mainstream of society on these thoughts.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow SASSGlock2 - I didn't attend my graduation for my Batchlor's Degree or my Masters! Everyone thought I was weird - so glad to know I'm not alone now! 

Critterluv - just check out your local thrift store. I bet you'll find something nice and inexpensive there. I prefer long skirts...that way you can use slip-on shoes without hose! Good luck!


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, I googled ESU and right on the index page is a picture of a proud parent with a grad... in suit and tie. I have to go with WIHH on this one as well... this isn't about your comfort, this is about showing respect for this young woman's accomplishment, and about showing respect for the family by showing up dressed appropriately. Jeans are probably going to be too casual. 

I have a fleet of skirts which hit at mid-calf which I can wear with sandals and without hose to occasions like this one. A "tea length" dress would work too, if you're not a skirt person. I also have a couple of "yipes!" length mini-skirt length dresses which can also be worn with sandals and no hose. It's the "knee length" numbers, either just at or just above "suit length" skirts that get you in trouble. They sort of scream "hose and heels."

But this looks like a coat and tie, skirt it up, occasion.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone should own a "marryin and buryin" outfit. That should be suitable for a graduation.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I went to my sons graduation last night. I wore a black pair of wranglers my boots and a columbia fishing shirt. My Dw wore capi pants and a loose top. It was an out door thing and it was nice weather. People were wearing what they had. Not to take away from the others on here but wear what makes you feel comfortable. Yeah it is not about you but you will be sitting next to others and even out doors it will get warm and close. There were folks in dress and others who were in casual even some in military dress. Be sure to yell very loud as they are presented their diploma. Fun was had by all at our sons graduation.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Buy a nice, conservative, neutral-colored dress or skirt/blouse combo (at a thrift store if you must) ... you'll be glad you have it when someone in the family dies unexpectedly and you have to attend a funeral!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree with WIHH and the others who say you should dress up a little for such an important occasion. I'm a jeans, sweats and barefoot T shirt kind of gal, but I have one nice pantsuit, one black dress (in a thin material with tiny white flowers) that comes almost to my ankles, and a pair of khaki dress slacks and a couple of nice blouses that go with it. I wear a mid-height pump (2") in black or navy with these, and I've kept them in the back of my closet for probably 15 years.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

SASSGlock2 said:


> I think graduations are really over-rated.


I do too! 
DH and I both marched in our college graduations since we went to a fairly small school and we were graduating in December. Had it been the big one in May? Questionable. 

But better than that, DH was too cheap to blow the $20 on a cap and gown at the book store. Instead, he borrowed a buddy's who had just graduated in May. 
The cap fit fine...
The gown, on the other hand, still cracks me up. 


Ernie is 5'2". DH is 6'3".


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

get a good pair of khaki dress pants and a pair of black jeans, a white button shirt and you will be ready for any occasion. accessorize with a nice necklace, tie, vest, sweater,or jacket and voila! you are fancy enough for a wedding, baptism, funeral or graduation. shoes are what you are comfy in- no one cares if its nice flip flops or leather dress shoes. once you find something that fits, it will be as comfortable as your favorite jeans and t-shirt. dress clothes are uncomfortable because they don't fit like we're used to wearing... stick to a style closest to your jeans and favorite shirt and you will be glad you dressed up for the occasion


----------

